# Baratza Encore Stock Arriving 10th April.....



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have limited stock of the BARaTZA ENCORE arriving 10th April with 80% already sold as pre-order.

To get your hands on this domestic grinder order now!!!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza/Baratza%20Encore%20Coffee%20Grinder

Prices will set to increase by 5% after April 2013


----------

